# Question...?



## alorien (Jul 25, 2003)

I've been in a few discussions this morning, but it doesn't seem as though they're being added under my name (ie -it still probably says 0 posts)...

Why?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

Because they were in Stuff and Bother or Green Dragon, and these are not added to your post count  welcome by they way


----------



## alorien (Jul 25, 2003)

actually...now it says one...

(needs to learn to be more computer savvy).


----------



## alorien (Jul 25, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 25, 2003)

No worries, though you just spammed, click on the "edit" button at the bottom of your post and change it there. The mods dont like posts like that...


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 25, 2003)

Too right, too right.. *fingers his bow malevolrntly*

Welcome to TTF, alorien!


----------

